# Warranty of Dynet Ram



## Mr.Rajan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have purchase Dynet400 DDR Ram 2 years Back but now its giving problem.. Can it be exchanged . if yes then from where can i get it changed or should i buy the new one...... 

Thanks and Regards,

Rajan ..


----------



## pankaj4687 (Jul 28, 2008)

depending upon ur vendor the dynet ram comes with both 1year and 3 year warrenty
if its still under warrenty then u cn go to ur dealer from where u bought the ram he will give u new one
coz dynet ram have often only sign warrenty by vendor not company warrenty


----------

